# 2000 vw bug Headlight problems!!! HELP



## migsyx (Dec 14, 2004)

My mom has this 2000 vw bug 1.8t.  Her daytime headlights do not come on anymore, and when the headlight switch is on, only the highbeams work. I know there is a switch on the ebrake like my 99.5 jetta, but I dont know where it is.
Has anyone had a similar problem or help me trouble shoot the issue?
any advice/help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

Ive read that the switch could go bad so you could swap hers wtih yours and see if thats the problem. Have you checked the simple things? Could be simply that the bulbs blew at or around the same time. Check the fuses?
My gf is having the same problem with her 2000 NB.
Not sure if it would be the ebrake since its not only the daytime lights but also when the switch is turned on.


----------



## migsyx (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah we checked the fuses, bulbs, and switch, we ended up finding out what the problem was after removing the headlight units. on the driver side, the main harness end was completely fried, im not sure if it was the aftermarket hyperwhite h1's that were previously installed or a weird power surge or possibly a little dampness on the connector end. My father had the headlight bucket replaced a year or so ago after he snapped the slide handle off of it so maybe something got into there and rattled right into place finally.
the way we finally chased the issue down, is check the fuse, get a voltmeter, check the connection in the fuse pannel, if your reading voltage, take one of the headlights out, check the connector for voltage, should be one ground in there and 2 power wires. If you get a charge to those, then you can check the bulbs before replacing them by checking if current can pass from the lead to the ground on the rear of the bulb housing.
no power to the fuse is possibly a bad pannel (rare) or short after the battery. no power to the headlight could be anything above plus possibly a bad switch.
the local recycler supplied me with 2 harness ends for 10 bucks a piece, or you can go to the dealer for 20 a piece. good idea to use a small dab of electrical grease just to fight moisture off, as i think that was the main issue of the short.


----------

